# Adjustar Box Handles???



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey,

I recently bought a Northstar Adjustar adjustable box handle and am running it with a columbia 10" fatboy. I'm finding that when the brake is engaged and I try to position it to start a ceiling joint the length lock mechanism slips and disengages the brake sending the box crashing into my knuckles. Anyone else have this problem or am I doing something wrong? I thought these tools were supposed to be the bomb:confused1:.

Thanks,
D's


----------



## B_E_Const. (Dec 2, 2007)

It has been over a year since I used these tools, but I remember exactly what your talking about. When I first started using them, it would happen all the time. But the more I used them, I started to get used to balancing it to position it better. Eventually it became instinct to lower my left arm, a quick brake release, and to the ceiling.. do it enough and it becomes habit. Do you have the cornering tools too?


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

D,

I have that Northstar handle. Look at the end of the handle where the brake lever is. There is a hex head bolt in the bottom of the handle. Turn the bolt clockwise a couple of turns. This will tighten the grip on the brake.:thumbsup:

P.S. That 10" fatboy is gonna whoop your a$$.:laughing:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> D,
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. That 10" fatboy is gonna whoop your a$$.:laughing:


yup!


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Daubber and Brockster, did you mean kick a$$, or kick my a$$! So far a bit of both.

The brake tension is great - it's the click-lock button popping out of the hole that is the problem, because when it does the brake no longer holds it's position even though it's still engaged. The two length adjustment tubes are free to slide instead of staying locked in place. I think I'll have to call the rep. about it. Do you think the 10" fatboy is too big for the handle?

So far I'm pretty happy with the 10" fatboy - surprised that it only really holds a loaded hawks worth of mud - but it sure lays it on faster and neater than a trowel. I use mesh tape for my flats and first coat with setting compound so I'm not sure I'll need the 8". I'll probably get one anyway just to see if it's faster going back to paper tape. I roll and knife my 3rd coat but maybe I need to try the 12" box too.

I'm presently using the BTE direct flushers for the corners (flush with 2.5, 2.5, 3) but after seeing that I can flush immediately with a 3" following the bazooka I'm thinking an angle head makes sense if it's possible to flush with a 3, then one more time with the 3 and call it good.

I knew once I started buying them it wouldn't stop!

I'm having to re-think my whole system now that I'm getting into auto-tools. Will probably end up with a couple that are dependent on the size of jobs. Hopefully to make more $$$'s or at least compete in a tight market.

D's


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

The length lock should have a tight spring in it to lock into position. Is your spring missing or broken?
Is there some dried mud under the lock preventing it from fully engaging?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

D, get yourself the 2.5" for the tape coat and a 3" for your angle box, finish coat. 
I have yet to find a good extension handle so I prefer to have one small and one large box handle. I know there are those that probably say they love the extension handles, but I don't.
The only advantages of having that handle is you can use the brake past the 90* angle in closets and you don't have to switch handles for high ceilings. Not enough for me to justify the extra weight and PIA slow me down factor.
Good luck...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Cats Meow*

I have the adjustar and think it's the cat's meow.

See a lot of them in use up this way


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Sent my handle in for repair and got it back no probs. I've been running it now for a couple of months - walls, ceilings,... ridiculously fast. Very happy with it:clap:.


----------

